# Just curious how popular is fly fishing in the panhadle area?



## okimoto

I'm just wondering. For the last 10 trips or so to Destin, I've seen only one fly fisherman.


----------



## jdhkingfisher

i used to do it a lot. and i always have one on board the boat offshore just incase the dolphin show up or bobos. but yea there is a few around here. not near as much as south florida


----------



## okimoto

Until I saw this guy at East Jetty last May, I did not even think about fly fishing in this area.


----------



## aroundthehorn

There is a fly fishing club in Pensacola/NW Florida that meets here, but there aren't any fly shops or anything like that.

I love fly fishing, but still haven't thrown a fly in salt water since I moved.


----------



## ironman172

always wanted too, and have the equipment to do it now, just need some time to get to the gulf coast for it...maybe my next trip


----------



## scottsflyshop

It is a great place to fly fish - especially if you can get on the water in a boat or kayak. Most of my fishing is done in the Destin and Panama City area. 

If you're on foot, the surf can be during the warmer parts of the year, and the jetties are always an option, but you need to be fairly adept at several things (casting, managing line, balancing) to make it enjoyable..lol

To make the most out of any of the above, learn how to double-haul. It will allow you to fish most any conditions.


----------



## JonnyT

There used to be an Orvis store on Palafox - Pearson and Sons outfitters. But they didn't last. I think I was their best customer.


----------



## bigrick

Basspro is destin has a pretty decent flyfishing section and the opened an Orvis a few years ago on grand blvd in sandestin. I used to catch kings, spanish, reds and all sorts of stuff. You just got to pick your days, it get pretty windy most days.


----------



## Chris V

There is quite a few but its still a small percentage when you think of how many fishermen there are in our area. Its the only way I fish docklights for trout and reds and when I go offshore I usually have 2-4 different fly rods with me for anything from kings and snapper to dolphin and tuna.


----------



## JonnyT

Can't beat a cobe on a fly rod.


----------



## First Cast

Wade fishing in the sound for specks and reds is my favorite way to fish. I make my own clousers, but you can find those and plenty of other streamers in local tackle shops.


----------



## tmber8

I started fishing the Pensacola area with fly fishing tackle before anything else and I was amazed at the fish I caught. I had never really saltwater fished before, so it was a steep learning curve but I caught enough reds, specks, and lady fish to get me hooked. Now I fish with a spinning rod more and more. It's easier to use in my kayak and on windy days, but I still prefer the 'ol long rod if conditions allow.


----------



## asago

I moved here 3 years ago from Marietta Georgia. Before I moved here I didn't touch anything but a fly rod. Since I've been here all my fly rods are gathering dust. The big difference for me is that back on the tailwaters and small streams in Georgia, NC, and TN not only could fly fishing outfish any other methods but there were a ton of us. We used to have organized weekend trips where literally 100 or so fly fishermen would show up to fish a certain area that contained a handful of trophy locations. 

Down here there's just not many of us and the wind conditions make it tough much of the time. I still enjoy it when the conditions are right though.


----------



## Charlie2

*Fly Fishing The Salt*



asago said:


> Down here there's just not many of us and the wind conditions make it tough much of the time. I still enjoy it when the conditions are right though.


There's more of us than you think.

I built a combination fly/spinning rod that I use.

When the wind is right, I use the flyrod. If the wind is just too tough, I turn the handle around and cast small jigs as a spinning rod.

You do what you gotta do. C2


----------



## flyliner

Here are some pics of fish my clients have caught, all on the fly. There are plenty of flyfishermen in the area, and some very good ones, but they are definately the minority


----------



## tmber8

The Flyfishers of Northwest Florida meet the first Tuesday of every month on 17th street in Pensacola by the Graffiti bridge. Meet some of your fellow fly-fishers and realize there are more of us than you think!


----------



## REDFISH101

here one of my favorites on fly in pensacola


----------



## asago

tmber8 said:


> The Flyfishers of Northwest Florida meet the first Tuesday of every month on 17th street in Pensacola by the Graffiti bridge. Meet some of your fellow fly-fishers and realize there are more of us than you think!


Hi tmber8,

Thanks for the post. I had completely forgotten about this group having attended a couple meetings in 2010. I think unfortunately the meetings I attended were mostly focused around freshwater trout trips (which I've had 30 years of my fill of) - I need to get out there and re-connect with you guys, especially the ones that are more interested in the local fishery.


----------



## tmber8

Asago,

They do take annual trips to North Carolina and other states for trout fishing, but most of the members fish the Salt around here fairly regularly. Here is the link to the club: http://www.flyfishpensacola.com/ 

Look at the monthly newsletter on the website for the fishing report from local guide Baz Yelverton of Gulf Breeze Guide Service. He always gives great tips and tactics that are relevant for that time of year in this area.


----------



## [email protected]

I fished in Destin for six years but never even considered fly fishing. I moved to South Florida two years ago and fly fishing is all the rage down here. I wish like hell I could move back and apply all the fly fishing I learned down here, up there! There is some real great opportunity there. The panhandle has to be the most under rated place to fish. I have only got to visit twice with the fly rod. The weather didnt really allow me to accomplish was I was after but I still got a few. Really looking forward to cobia season!

Pat that top cobia pic has me droolin! What type flies do you like throwing at them? Last year I tried a popper on a few fads and had some swipes but they all missed. I think Im definitely gonna throw something different this year.


----------



## flyliner

Tex

Chase Lake tied some "ballyhoo" flies for me to take to Isla Mujeres. Turns out they were great cobia flies, particularly the ones with a chartrouse back and white belly. Basically they are streamers with a large wet profile but very tight while casting. Also like an eel type fly in black or olive.


----------



## okimoto

Tex,

What fly did you use for pompano? It looks very shiny.


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks Pat.

Okimoto,

I used a gold redfish toad.


----------



## dan111213

*Flyfishing Feedback Wanted*

On television fishing shows, I see all the time fresh and saltwater fish being caught on fly rods. My question is not so much for fresh water fish as it is for saltwater fish because there are more fish, in my opinion, that are more aggressive and that would also spool out a fly reel due to long runs. I have seen everything from bonefish to tarpon caught while the fisherman is in a boat following the fish. Not just Florida, but across the globe, I want to know based on fact and not opinion what are the names of the fish that have been caught and can be caught using a flyfishing combo from a stationary position i.e. bridge, pier, wall, jetty. In addition, I would like to know what fish can't be caught using a flyrod/reel from a stationary position because the fish is too agressive, strong or would run a spool out. Thanks and I look forward to some interesting, but factual information.


----------



## cliphord

I fly fished a lot in and around desitn and especially ok flats. I never really hooked up on anything big but I would have to say everything I have caught on my fly rod put up a good fight and it was a lot of fun. Clousers, deciever patterns and imitaion shrimp. There is a really good dude named charles that works at bass pro and he is super helpful, plus after he hooks you up with knowledge and flies you can fill out a customer comment card at check out and he gets a free lunch...its a win, win. Good luck out there!

Fish I have caught on a saltwater fly rod : Trout (okaloosa flats), Blue runner (santa rosa beach) lots of needle fish, yuck. There were a couple times when I was out on my kayak and I was using a weight foreward sinking line with a green imitation shrimp in about 60 feet of water and something took my line almost completely out and snapped it when I put my hand on the rod. 

I never hooked up on anything big but i'm never going to stop trying, I am on a mission! Hope that helped a little.


----------



## timeflies

consider the physics involved when fighting a fish on fly. Use king mackeral as an example. If you have a spinning rod spooled with 30# braid, it has a diameter of (fill in the blank) i think 8# mono. If that fish runs 150 yds out, he can move that thin line through the water no problem. If that fish is hooked on fly, 90 ft of fly line in the water (larger diameter) and he tries to turn sideways (or you turn him sideways) the resistance will wear him out much faster. 
Fish I have caught on fly w/ 9ft 8wt, 90ft flyline, 200ydsish 30# dacron backing: white trout, speckled trout, redfish up to 30#, flounder, black grouper, black snapper, spanish, king mackeral, bluefish, striper, pompano, bonita, blacktip shark, skipjack, hardtail, jack crevalle, barracuda (not landed, but not spooled either, dang thing came unbuttoned after I got him back from his run). I am sure I am leaving out a few, a bunch of trash fish etc. The bigger redfish arent as much fun as people think. Bonita are my favorite. I have a buddy who used to live here, and he routinely caught red snapper and amberjack on fly. The sky is the limit.


----------



## CaptHarry

There are actually quite a few fly fisherman in the panhandle. ....and actually some of the best locations in the world for cobia, reds, and tarpon are in the panhandle. It's ok with me if there aren't a million other anglers to jockey around Combat Fishing. Big Bull Reds, King Macs, Spanish Albies, Tarpon, Amber Jack, Cobia, Speckled Trout.....just to name a few, can easily be had in Big Swolt size in the panhandle. (Except I am currently covered up in some kind of tarpon curse) 
I went to the Fly Fishers of North West Florida a few times. It's a club, a lot of people that like to "talk" about fly fishing. ....and they mostly like to talk about freshwater trout, and taking trips for freshwater trout, etc... Nothing against them, they are a great group of folks, but just not what I am in to. 
No club needed though, we can always just plan dates/times/places to meet without the nusance of a club. Loose groups usually have more fun anyway. Once things get official and have to be planned, the fun goes out of it. There already is a loose group of folks that used to meet for beers. For some reason we have not met up in a while, I think that needs to change this year.:thumbup: 
Oh....and to answer that last question, anything can be caught on fly. Tackle isn't the deleneating factor in the equation. I've beat down plenty of big fish quicker on fly than on spinning gear. The angler, no matter the tackle, is what decides can a fish be caught or not. I think big marlin and tuna are about the only ones seen as extreme difficult/impossible to aquire on fly. Debating it is easier done with a rod in hand, and a big swolt tearing out backing on the other. If the tippet pops, angler error. If the hook pulls, angler error. The rod explodes (it is an awesome sound to here a fly rod destruct), again angler error. See a pattern
Get on them waters!!
L8, Harry


----------



## dan111213

timeflies said:


> consider the physics involved when fighting a fish on fly. Use king mackeral as an example. If you have a spinning rod spooled with 30# braid, it has a diameter of (fill in the blank) i think 8# mono. If that fish runs 150 yds out, he can move that thin line through the water no problem. If that fish is hooked on fly, 90 ft of fly line in the water (larger diameter) and he tries to turn sideways (or you turn him sideways) the resistance will wear him out much faster.
> Fish I have caught on fly w/ 9ft 8wt, 90ft flyline, 200ydsish 30# dacron backing: white trout, speckled trout, redfish up to 30#, flounder, black grouper, black snapper, spanish, king mackeral, bluefish, striper, pompano, bonita, blacktip shark, skipjack, hardtail, jack crevalle, barracuda (not landed, but not spooled either, dang thing came unbuttoned after I got him back from his run). I am sure I am leaving out a few, a bunch of trash fish etc. The bigger redfish arent as much fun as people think. Bonita are my favorite. I have a buddy who used to live here, and he routinely caught red snapper and amberjack on fly. The sky is the limit.


 Were they caught while in a boat or on land? I want to know about being on land mainly. Thanks


----------



## dan111213

Pretty much anything can be caught WHILE IN A BOAT. I get that and I see it, but I haven't seen it done from land....What about on land or structure of any sort?


----------



## aroundthehorn

dan111213 said:


> Pretty much anything can be caught WHILE IN A BOAT. I get that and I see it, but I haven't seen it done from land....What about on land or structure of any sort?


The simplest answer is that anything close enough that you can get the fly to, which for most people is about 65 feet or less (even less in the larger weights), can be caught on a fly rod. Here, that would be generally be stuff like Spanish, pompano, ladyfish, flounder, redfish, and trout.

You mentioned fishing piers and bridges earlier. These would not be the best places to use a fly rod because they are too high and generally too crowded. Jetties, the beach, normal piers and docks, wading in the flats, standing on a bank...it doesn't matter, you can cast a fly and catch fish any of these, just like you can with conventional gear. 

Some differences between between conventional gear and the fly rod are: you need more space to cast a fly effectively (the back cast will generally have to trail a good ways behind you); conventional rods can generally cast farther; a fly rod does not require a retrieval of the line to recast the fly (this can be a huge advantage); conventional lures and equipment can--generally speaking--reach greater depths in the water column; the fly cast is more susceptible to the wind, which is a real issue here because it's often windy.

Also, I can't think of any saltwater fish that is so aggressive or strong that it can't be caught on a fly rod; this would be especially true of fishing from the bank or beach or whatever.


----------



## timeflies

a lot of fish we have caught were on a boat, but anchored. certainly didnt pull anchor and come off the wreck just to fight a fish. I dont think that is any different than being land locked. just curious, what species are you targeting from land that you are worried about? most common from shore would be specks, redfish, flounder, pompano, bluefish, skipjack, bonita, etc. none are going to threaten to spool a reel a decent amount of backing. Like capt harry said, most can be landed faster on fly than on spinning. That is because he knows how to use the heavier line to his advantage. 
There are many guides across the globe that do wading trips for permit, giant trevally etc. You are not going to come across anything like a GT around here. when in doubt, palm harder and wade deeper.


----------



## asago

_"There already is a loose group of folks that used to meet for beers. For some reason we have not met up in a while, I think that needs to change this year.:thumbup:"

_Yes definitely Harry!


----------



## dan111213

Thanks and my point is that there are fish that can spool out a fly reel while on land and yes the height and space on a pier would be difficult.


----------



## CaptHarry

timeflies said:


> when in doubt, palm harder and wade deeper.


I'm gonna use that quote in the future!
If you can get it to eat, and the hook to stick, you can land it. Boat/Land, distance, whatever, it's all just factors/challenges; or for some.....excuses:001_huh:
Lets go stick some fish, then yall can rag my ass for everything I do wrong when I loose it :thumbsup:
L8, Harry


----------



## CaptHarry

asago said:


> _"There already is a loose group of folks that used to meet for beers. For some reason we have not met up in a while, I think that needs to change this year.:thumbup:"_
> 
> Yes definitely Harry!


You know it brotha!! I think I'm gonna see you tomorrow as a matter of fact. :thumbup: I know what I'm gonging in for winter solstice!!!
L8, Harry


----------



## flyliner

Dan

If you can catch it on a spinning reel from a stationary (land based location) with 20-30 lb line you can catch it on a flyrod. There is a misconception regarding flyrods and their ability to catch fish or put enough "pressure" on them. The reality is, you can put a lot of heat on a fish with a flyrod, fly reels are capable of holding an awful lot of backing (down side is the one to one retreive on recovering that backing) and IMO a properly applied flyrod is as capable if not more capable of catching a fish once hooked than a spinning rod. The difficult part can be getting the fish hooked. Hope this helps answer your question.


----------



## CaptHarry

Here is a little inspiration for ya,
http://vimeo.com/25347797
I got the full length blueray of this one as well, worth the purchase:thumbsup:
L8, Harry


----------



## EODangler

Capt. Harry-Pretty sweet video!!


----------



## CaptHarry

EODangler said:


> Capt. Harry-Pretty sweet video!!


The full length is even sweeter on the fish porn Maybe after the holidays, we can find a bar or location that we can all get together, have some beers, and watch a video every month. 
L8, Harry


----------



## Chris V

I watched some of that video the other night after reading an article about their excursions to wherever that is. I've already been out of touch lately while daydreaming about the upcoming tarpon season. That video really screwed me up.

Crap, time to change my avatar again in tribute to "the king"


----------



## cliphord

That was a seriously sick video. I can't wait to hook up into something like that!!!


----------



## scottsflyshop

You know, this is an incredible place to fly fish. Over the past week, I've sight-fished reds off the grass flats, caught bonita after bonita from the jetties, drifted down the river catching specks, and found a flock of birds and the subsequent bull reds. That's a good bit a variety for 7 days.


----------

